# Irrigation system and overseeding



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

The other day I calculated about how much water I get running the irrigation system in my zones with different heads.

Zone 1: .30"= 10min OR .15" every 5min OR .03"every 1min. Rainbird.

Zone 2-3: .33"= 20min OR .0825" every 5min OR .01" per minute. Hunter I20. Backyard is about the same.

In the past, using an oscillating sprinkler I would water for 10min (.16") twice a day, hand watering in between if necessary.

Obviously not watering seed for the same duration now. Is it wise to start out watering in half the normal time, say 5min in zone 1 and 10 min in the other zones twice a day and adding another 2-3min if needed? I know that temperature, shade, etc play a part and to not over saturate. Or would 3-5-3 at about 4am/ 11am/ 3pm be a better option? I'm a textbook overthinker.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I would worry less about all of that, and run the sprinklers to get the soil moist and stop them, then just adjust your zone times so that you get more visual even dampness everywhere, if it starts to look too wet adjust that zone down.

Just keep your soil damp, not damp enough add time, too damp lower time.

That's what I'm doing, colder cloudy day needs less water then a sunny warm windy day, it's kind of adjust the zones based on current conditions

I have a couple zones of just 180s, then I have adjacent zone of 360s, I basically run the 360s twice as long as the 180s


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@BBLOCK The area I overseeded first (shady) I started out 3min/ 3 times a day. Then played around adding another minute, which on cooler days seems sufficient. Hydrawise app doesn't appear to allow you to set a zone for different durations of time, unless adding another program.

I'm "off work" this week, so I figured I could at least be home to see how it looks in person, rather than guess by looking at my security cameras. My side reno is so much easier because I just spray with a hose 2-3 times a day.


----------

